# Your favourite/most used lipliners??



## oyindamola87 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi ladies

I want to branch out from MAC chestnut... and wanted your views on fave lipliners...

Thanks


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Apr 7, 2010)

I love Eastend Snob, it's by Rimmel and is fairly cheap, truly my favourite liner ever! it goes under most things, other than red or under MAC cyber. 
for reds I love Cherry or Redd by MAC


----------



## BKTrinVincy (Apr 7, 2010)

MAC Current


----------



## cno64 (Apr 7, 2010)

Among the MAC pencils, I love and use often Cherry, Beet, and Plum.
I also own Half Red, and it's beautiful, but for some strange reason I don't find myself using it very often.
I also have Cranapple Cremestick, and it's wonderful, but I find myself more often reaching for Beet pencil.
I _*LOOOVE *_ Red Enriched Cremestick; there's no way I could have made it through last fall's deep red lip craze without it!
The only other brand I own is Urban Decay's 24/7 pencil in Envious, a luscious deep berry. The 24/7 pencils don't feel like the conventional pencils; they're gel-based, and you can really tell. They stay on well, though. I love Envious, and would happily buy more shades if Urban Decay offered others that would work for me.


----------



## marusia (Apr 7, 2010)

Here's the most stereotypical MAC answer...Spice. I love spice, and I've been using it since 2002.


----------



## amethystkisses (Apr 7, 2010)

mac: stone, cork, bbq, nightmoth, currant, plum
nyx: 1000 years, light brown, natural, toast, cola, sweet bean


----------



## cno64 (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marusia* 

 
_Here's the most stereotypical MAC answer...Spice. I love spice, and I've been using it since 2002. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'll balance you out; I don't even own Spice, or Currant, or Vino (though I've eyed that one).


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 7, 2010)

MAC Hodgepodge. I have loads of NYX ones but cos my lips are usually nude for daytime, that's what I use the most.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 7, 2010)

I love Stripdown,Oak,Plum,Spice, and Dervish.


----------



## Missjailor (Apr 8, 2010)

Mine are Chestnut and Nightmoth
Own brick but that does not work for me.
Just bought Vino: did not find what to do with it yet... 

Question ladies: what's the difference between Nightmoth and Currant?
I am a lipliner freak so I still need more... and more


----------



## Lovey99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Nightmoth
Currant
Vino
Velvetella
Chestnut


----------



## Sojourner (Apr 8, 2010)

MAC Spice


----------



## she (Apr 8, 2010)

MAC cork, plum and mahogony. triple threat, haha.


----------



## cocodivatime (Apr 8, 2010)

I love MAC Cork liner.  I reach for it daily.   I also like Cushy as well but Cork is my fave


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 8, 2010)

I am always reaching for 80% and Plum Soft.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



edit: Cork is a good one too!


----------



## kyoto (Apr 8, 2010)

I love 80% and Cushy.  These are the two that I use the most.


----------



## Nepenthe (Apr 10, 2010)

MAC Cremestick: Caramellow, Cranapple, Gingerroot // Lip Pencil: Cherry, Magenta, Mouth Off

I also really like 1000 Years by NYX, it's a bit darker than what I'm used to but it's awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Missjailor* 

 
_Question ladies: what's the difference between Nightmoth and Currant?
I am a lipliner freak so I still need more... and more_

 
Currant has a lot more red/wine visible in it.  Nightmoth is like a burnt eggplant, whereas Currant is a deep reddish purple.  To add to the mix, Burgundy is much more of a deep wine.. without as much purple. LOL


----------



## Temptasia (Apr 10, 2010)

MAC Whirl
Rimmel Addictive
Lise Watier Waterproof Lipliner in Rose Parfait


----------



## cno64 (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Missjailor* 

 
_
Just bought Vino: did not find what to do with it yet... 
_

 
I've been considering for a long time buying Vino; an online MAC artist recommended that one to use with my beloved Night Violet Mattene.
However, I like Plum just fine for that purpose, so I may talk myself out of Vino.


----------



## oyindamola87 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 11, 2010)

vino and magenta


----------



## downloadstone (Apr 11, 2010)

Cherry <3 I love using it with Ruby Woo.


----------



## meika79 (Apr 12, 2010)

80%
Velvetella
Half Red
Plum


----------



## elektra513 (Apr 15, 2010)

MAC:
Hodgepodge (my everyday)
Cork
Whirl
Plum

NARS:
Borneo
Morrocco

I agree with Rimmel, too. They do great liners. My fave from them are Spice and Addiction.


----------



## Notorious19 (Apr 15, 2010)

My must haves are Magenta and Nightmoth outside of Chestnut.


----------



## poirot0153 (Apr 16, 2010)

I am NC40/NC42 and I love:
Hover (rich caramel brown)
Whirl (dirty rose)
Soar (mid-tone pinkish brown)
Boldly Bare (dirty red brown)


----------



## Foxxydiva (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm NC45 and these colors look best on me paired with rebel or film noir:
Vino
Currant
Velvetella
Chestnut


----------



## michieme (Apr 23, 2010)

I am a C40 and I love Whirl by MAC and Natural by NYX


----------



## Senoj (May 12, 2010)

Mac Current it goes with berries, browns, golds, pinks and corals.
Mac Cork
NYX Natural


----------



## cno64 (May 12, 2010)

I just found a new love, Trimmed in Pink.
I'm sad that it's LE, because it goes so friggin' PERFECTLY with my beloved hot pink/fuchsia lipsticks.
It's a pretty much full-on match for Lickable, for example.


----------



## jazmatazz (May 14, 2010)

MAC: Magenta, Spice, Creme Sherry

I also have a couple Rimmel ones and L'oreal one I like but I can't remember the names. Two are nudes, one is red. I like the rimmel ones because they are affordable and I get the ones that don't need to be sharpened which makes mornings easier!


----------



## Missjailor (May 17, 2010)

I just got 80% cremeliner... perfect!!
I was looking for a less darker pencil than the infamous Chestnut. I found it. It works well with my 5N, Touch, Fun Bathing.... plus I can B2M


----------



## LauraLara (Jun 15, 2014)

I rarely use lip liners, but I've been wearing oak with mystical and it looks nice. I want to do a brown ombre with honeylove as the light color, can you tell me whether cork or chestnut will be better? I'm already going to check out stripdown, and I think I'll get it for dark nudes, but I want something darker than that for this look.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 15, 2014)

I notice when I do wear liner its nightmoth I reach for


----------

